
Mobile Carriers Aren’t Doing Enough to Fight Robocalls, Senators Say - Aelinsaar
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/07/mobile-carriers-arent-doing-enough-to-fight-robocalls-senators-say/
======
dozzie
It's _senators_ who aren't doing enough to fight robocalls. Just make them
illegal and require an easy way to report them, and puff! they're gone.

